# Programs missing from MobileDVR



## EricRobins (Feb 9, 2005)

Many of the programs I have recorded are missing from the Playlist through the D* app. When I search through the app, I can see some of the missing ones, but not many.

I can see them on the "Browse for TV" tab, but not the "Watch on Tablet" tab.

Is this a bug or a feature?


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

You can only see the programs on your Genie. If you have other DVRs, those won't work with the MobileDVR. 

Are the shows you're missing on other DVRs?


----------



## texasbrit (Aug 9, 2006)

Mobile DVR will give you the recordings on your Genie, plus programs from other DVRs IF they are available "on demand".


----------



## cadfour (Oct 3, 2007)

I have the same issue with my HR54 DVR and iPhone app.
My iPhone and Directv app worked perfectly a couple weeks ago...it would show me all the recorded episodes on my DVR and allow me to stream them out of home. I could also watch live TV. After having this app for several months, it was finally working like I would expect.
Then Apple came out with the latest IOS update, and since then, (even after reinstalling the app multiple times), the iPhone does not show all the recorded DVR shows. I think it only shows the on demand shows that match any of your DVR recordings, and anything that does not match does not show up. (That's how I see it...could be wrong).... I don't think this is how it was intended to work, but i have not been able to get it to show ALL of my recorded shows since I updated the IOS. This app has always been glitchy and hasn't worked well. I am tired of trying to figure it out...and until it just fixes itself on a future Directv update, I have given up on trying to get it to work right.
If anyone knows for sure if this is normal, or has a solution on how to see and watch all the recorded episodes on the DVR, i will try it, but otherwise i am done.

I think the intent of the app is to use the VOD episodes of anything you have recorded, and IS supposed to show you all the others that are not available on VOD. The problem it seems, is that it is only showing the VOD copies and not the other non VOD shows.

sorry I couldn't help, but at least you know you aren't alone. Good luck.


----------



## poppo (Oct 10, 2006)

I'm having a related problem with not seeing some recordings that are in folders. Nothing has fixed this issue.
http://www.dbstalk.com/topic/223297-anyone-else-seeing-this-normal/

Not sure if what you are seeing is related to that, but one thing I have noticed is that the iPad app does not always properly refresh the DVR playlist and uses what is cached from the last time the app was run (which is often the VOD stuff). The app is supposed to auto refresh every few minutes but that does not always work even though it says it just updated. Swiping down on the part of the playlist screen that has the shows listed will initiate a manual refresh that will often work. But when that fails, the only way I could get it to refresh was toggling the "reload DVR playlist" setting under the iPad settings - DirecTV app. That will work for me for everything except the folder issue I linked to above, which I think is a HR54 issue and not the app.


----------



## cadfour (Oct 3, 2007)

My mistake on the previous post. I have the HR44-700, and the app has the same issue you have. I know its connected to my DVR because it will list my DVR recordings accurately on the Browse for TV, but I am not able to stream them on the phone. I am beginning to think that maybe the only way to watch shows that aren't appearing on the list is to download them to the phone. Are they doing away with streaming all shows on DVR list? It seems that only a VOD copy of what's on your DVR list is streamable.
Something that just occured to me....I wonder if opting in to the free data streaming provided by Directv could be the issue?.....Maybe by opting in the only streamable shows are the VOD copies.
Is there a way to opt out of the free data streaming??


----------



## zmancartfan (Mar 23, 2012)

Pretty sure it doesn't have anything to do with the fee data streaming. I'm having the same issue as I described in the Mobile DVR thread.

I have the same issue with content not showing up using both an iPad and my Android phone, so I think it might be a firmware issue on the Genie rather than an app or OS issue.


----------

